# Free GLOCK Class at Blackwater Tactical River Range



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Ladies and Glockers,

If you can shoot after 4pm during the weekdays.
I will put on a free Glock class for PFF Glock owners and those PFF Members thinking about buying a Glock.

I can supply the Glocks (9mm) or you bring your own, any caliber.
You bring the ammo.

Their will be only one shooter at a time and I like to keep the class 6 people or less.

I don't mind doing several classes.

If you have an interest let me know and I will set up a date.

The purpose of the class: to share my love of Glock.
I will also compare and contrast the 1911 which I am also fond of in a different way. Old School & New School

To keep on track for this first session I will ask that you bring no other pistols other than Glocks.

Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Id be interested in something like this if it was a Saturday or Sunday.. Id need a week or so advance notice if it were on a weekday/ But Im definitely down for some Glock fun!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

im up for this , im free most any day ,


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in.LMK when.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in..


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok Guys, How's Tuesday March 6th? 

I will reserve the whole day for a 4-6 hour time slot.
When is it most convenient to start for you guys.
Id like all to be able to start at the same time.

Let me know whats good for you!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

At this time i'm open for it .


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome thing for you to do Ron...at no charge! Will try and bring Jackie up there


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

im open as well

pm sent


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i'd love to do this. i probably ought to wait until way after hunting season though and the whole "hunting/guns/etc" fund is replenished to hide a glock purchase from the boss. it's only a matter of time before i'm on the glock train. a good course like this will only make me want one sooner!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a few different models in 9mm and .45. If anyone that doesn't have a glock and is thinking about purchasing one, I will gladly "loan" you one of mine to take the class with.. I have to be there though and you must supply your own ammo.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I would love toif I could ever get free from work or wife/baby! NO TIME


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

FUPAGUNT said:


> I have a few different models in 9mm and .45. If anyone that doesn't have a glock and is thinking about purchasing one, I will gladly "loan" you one of mine to take the class with.. I have to be there though and you must supply your own ammo.


first-class right there, boss!


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in for the 6th if there's a spot open.
Any time is good.
PM Sent.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I will put it in my calendar..


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

*Time to start*

I would like to start at 12pm, so everybody including my self has a chance to sleep in and I can clean up the range a bit before I have company come over.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

What's the date man?


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Tuesday March 6th, 2012 12pm at Blackwater River Tactical Range.

Directions to follow.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you just show up? Or is there a sign up?


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Guys please PM me so that I may send you directions even if you know how to get here. This will help me keep track of how many people. I don't mind more people coming. I just want everyone to know that we will only have one shooter at a time. We will have about six hours of daylight so we should get plenty of shooting in I'm guessing.
If this turns out to be fun we can do a 1911 day also, then a 1911 vs. Glock day. I just need to do something new for fun!


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

how's the weather looking for Tues? Looking forward to this.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*oops*

gonna make it after all..


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

*Thansk for coming!*

I want to thank the PFF members who came to the first PFF Blackwater River Tactical Range Day!
The weather was perfect and all shooters were extremely safe.
The best part for me was having Don Esty show us some techniques of the C.A.R. shooting method, (Center Axis ReLock). Although, I'm old and set in my ways, I do believe it's worth taking a class from Don to learn another method.
It has several key points that Don perfectly displayed some more effective shooting techniques using C.A.R. than some standard training methods used in the same situation. Don's a passionate instructor and I believe he's the only certified C.A.R. instructor in the area. Don also has a private range, so you won't have to worry about other people pointing guns at you while you train.

It was good to finally meet you guys and I hope we can get more PFF members to come out in the future.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

*Thanks for having us*

I had a great time today (except for the 1.5 hour drive home).

I, for one learned alot today, from both Ron and Don, and I thank you both.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Gotta give a big shout out for Capt. Ron and Blackwater Tactical Range.I had a blast,and learned some new things,along with some great fellow PFFers to shoot with.Oh yeah,the pizza was great too,Thanks!


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Enjoyed meeting everyone, and shooting with all.. and thanks Ron for the Pizza, you are a good host, I'll try to have a simular shoot one day.. I'll have to practice the 1 hand shooting.. and get my sites aligned for 100 feet.. and thanks for the kudos..


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

as the others have said 

THANK YOU FOR THE TIME SPENT SHOWING US SOME GOOD ADVICE :yes:

i like the others walked away with some new things to work on.

your place will be top notch when you get done with all the things your working on

good to meet up with more PFF members also some i see often some ill be looking for while im out at the range or shows

thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Interested, but the pattern is full at the moment. April or May will be better. Keep me in mind.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Gentlemen I went I saw I met some good people at Black Water Tactical Range. I learned no 2 instructors use the same methods, But they can learn from each other. I Thank Mr Ron and Mr Don for the tips on how to load , hold an fire my new CCW Glock. I also found I been fooling myself on defencive firearm traing by shooting regularly at paper in calm table shoots on public ranges. Not only learning carry hold an fire but advice on ( Not to fire ) situations) a CCW can forget after years if not practiced in the mind an on a range. If a person is to shur of themselves ( not good ) If a person is unshur of themselves ( not good ). I recomend anyone who carries a firearm to take a class of there choice with who ever they feel comfortable with, But we all need these Reminder classes so we are effective when or if we ever need to be. Thanks to all who shared yesterday I did learn a little from each of my fellow sportsmen of differnt things, An Please keep asking friends to JOIN NRA. ole Carver


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry I had to miss this, Had an Emergency (dog got real sick). looking forward to another class being held at some point.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Mr Ron, When is your next class i'm very interested. Pm sent. Thx


----------

